# Different kind of tips today?



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

Are Jelly Beans considered legal tender today?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I would totally be grateful for any of the following treats:

Jelly Belly ot Starburst jelly beans
Peeps
Cadbury Eggs
Quality Chocolate Bunnies

However, i'm not driving today...


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

The only person, who can tip me in Jelly Babies is Tom Baker.


----------

